# BPS 100 mph Gore-Tex matching jacket and bibs set ($100)



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Bought these years ago and wore them some, but found that they were too big for me at 6' 190ish (jacket size XL and bibs size L)and stashed them in the closet to be forgotten. They're in nice condition with slight wear. Buying used clothing online might seem sketch, but I promise I'm a regular showerer, don't smoke cigs, and rarely get negative comments regarding my odor and hygiene. I did find a few torn stiches where the hood attaches (pictured)...easy fix. Would like to send them to an owner to provide them the fish-slime-covered life they deserve. I will hopefully be using the proceeds to put fuel in my automobile and venture to winter fishing destinations. Will try to post some results on this forum.

Paid $200+ each jacket and bibs. Asking $100 + shipping for the set.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll take them if you can wait on payment till after I'm back from vacation. Heading to mb sc from va .leaving this Wednesday the 11th and coming back the 14-15 Monday. If you're on my route I might bee able to pick them up while I'm traveling .. But I normally go down 17.where you located?


Btw do these take the polartec liners ?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sent you a PM


----------



## fgfg89 (Nov 17, 2015)

If still available i will take it. PM me your paypal info.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

fgfg89 sent you a PM


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

uncdub13 said:


> Sent you a PM


I don't have anything in my inbox all my old messages are gone as well that I had saved. Anyone else having thus issue .to the op its ok if you have made other arrangements . I'm locked out of my pal pay account for a few days anyways.


----------

